# Light backpacking tent



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

So I'm trying to narrow down lightweight tents that i want to buy. Right now I like the Eureka Spitfire 1 due to the lightness and size. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or reviews with this tent or any other lightweights that you have tried.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've got the big Agnes fly creek 2. Packs super small and light. 
Questionable if 2 guys could sleep in it. 
I'd suggest getting the 2 man in whatever you go with.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Besides Big Agnes, here are some lesser known tent manufactures that specialize in lightweight gear.
www.zpacks.com
www.sixmoondesigns.com/
www.tarptent.com/
www.lightheartgear.com/
www.warmlite.com/
www.hyperlitemountaingear.com/ <<<<<Amazing stuff


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a lightweight 1 man for myself and a Mountain Hardwear 2.5 man if I'm going to be with someone else. Backpacking tents don't seem to truly be made to fit the number of people advertised....unless you like waking up spooning your buddy in the middle of the night.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Another Big Agnes fan...just bought a Rattlesnake SL 3 man (for 2 guys) and already have a 2 man (1 guy) Seedhouse SL. The Rattlesnake was half the weight of my old MSR Mutha Hubba.

One thing to consider when you get to the "ultra light" series of tents is durability. I was going to get the Copper Spur 3, but went with the Rattlesnake. The material used on some of the ultra light tents get so thin (fragile) that I was concerned it would tear too easy.

I'm interested in a getting a tarp/teepee type setup with a packable titanium stove for late summer/early fall backpack hunt trips. Lonetree....your in this biz are you not http://www.rutalocura.com/products.html?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

gdog, email me, I don't do business on the forums. Except BPL, but thats just to piss off the moderator.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't afford a Hilleberg, so I opted for the Wilderness Technology tent from recreation outlet & love it!
I got the 2 man & it weight 4lbs & some change


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Seek outside and Kifaru are also a couple to consider. I tried the floorless route and while it would really shine late season with a TI stove, it was just to much for me with the bugs. I ended up going with a stratospire 2 from tarptent and so far I am really liking it. It will definitely sleep 2 plus gear and going solo its a palace.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Buy the smallest/lightest tent you can comfortably get dressed in and have room for your pack/gear.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

surf n' turf said:


> Seek outside and Kifaru are also a couple to consider. I tried the floorless route and while it would really shine late season with a TI stove, it was just to much for me with the bugs. I ended up going with a stratospire 2 from tarptent and so far I am really liking it. It will definitely sleep 2 plus gear and going solo its a palace.


WRT Seek Outside and Kifaru: http://titaniumgoat.com/products.html

Better tents(The first carbon fiber poles, and a truly conical design), better stoves(the original titanium take down stoves and pipes), and better prices.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Lonetree said:


> WRT Seek Outside and Kifaru: http://titaniumgoat.com/products.html
> 
> Better tents(The first carbon fiber poles, and a truly conical design), better stoves(the original titanium take down stoves and pipes), and better prices.


Better tents? I would say that is a pretty subjective statement. I dont own a Kifaru shelter but I know they make solid gear, as the few pieces I do own from them are a testament to that.

Better Stoves? Again I don't know, but I have always liked your cylinder stove but have never owned a Kifaru stove either.

Better prices? yes, I will agree to that. But then again quality gear is never cheap or it wouldn't be quality.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Pat Smith makes tough, well constructed back packs, that's what he knows. That's what Kifaru and Mountain Smith were built on. 

Kifaru does not know metal, or even how a stove works. Pat said for years it was too hard to build a stove out of titanium. :mrgreen: Best advertising some folks never had to pay for. 

As for prices, its about how you build it that makes the difference there. SO and K tents have 2-3 times more seams in them, which is 2-3 times more places for the tent to leak, and fail. And it requires 2-3 times more cutting and sewing, which is where the increased cost is. Both SO and K tents are notorious for peak failures, because of the way all those seams meet in the top of the tent.

Disclaimer: I was an original founder of Titanium Goat. I've been in the industry for over a decade. I know gear, I design and build it for a living, both for myself, and for several other companies.


----------

